# Body transformation competition 2!!!!!



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

PS: you can still join in just put a pic with you holding the date...Just means you have less time then other 


yeah i made a body transformation competition 1 but some people didnt understand what was going on and some people didnt need to transform there body .

What i need from you 

weight 
height
start date

a picture of you near the computer with the date of today or a newspaper 
back front and side views  Were doing this properly now 

the date starts 20th july until october 20th ... people say they cant wait that long for an ipod well get off this thread then.

No cheating this is for real

i want more then 3 pics too of before and after 

WInner gets brand new latest Ipod touch 4th generation:clap

lose gain maintain whateva as long as your body is transformed females WELCOME too


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

I am ready

5'6. 155 pounds. 
Decided I want to get to body fat % to single digits. Start date july 12 2012


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## epic (Aug 9, 2007)

... and while you're at it log your workouts on fitocracy (see thread) for a bit of fun, might be another avenue to keep you motivated


----------



## Freeliss (Jun 12, 2010)

Im in!

Height: 5'5
Weight: 139lbs
Gender: Female (Hope im not the only girl!!)
Stat Date: July 9th 2012
(hoping Insanity and my regular weekly visits to the gym work:S )

LETS GO GUYS THE MORE THE BETTER


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

How do you decide the winner considering someone overweight is capable of losing more fat vs someone gaining muscle and someone just maintaining sees very little difference.


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Nada said:


> How do you decide the winner considering someone overweight is capable of losing more fat vs someone gaining muscle and someone just maintaining sees very little difference.


trust me ive seen people gain loads of muscle in 3 month and made way better transformations then someone losing 100lbs weight loss:clap


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Thx for thinking it was okay to make me think I had won......You suck sir, you really do.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

I even told my dad and all......


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

But I understand.....Even though it really sucks.

Good luck to the people in the competition.....


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

iam in. just recently started getting back into it after spraining my rotator cuff in my left shoulder. had to stay off of it for about a month 1/2 which meant all upper body exercises. but iam good to go.

please everyone watch this and perform these before doing anything that is going to be hitting the shoulder area before your workout.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

i dont even know why were having this comp. once slushie joins this the comp is pretty much over. that women is perfection. if she joins everyone might as well keep some kleenex tissues near your pc. your going to be needing them.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> i dont even know why were having this comp. once slushie joins this the comp is pretty much over. that women is perfection. if she joins everyone might as well keep some kleenex tissues near your pc. your going to be needing them.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Height: 5'5
Weight: 116 lbs
Gender: Female 
Stat Date: July 16th 2012

I'm going to add another stat.

Goal: I want to lose the belly fat (which I am clenching in haha), get definition in my abs, build up my arms (!!!), and tone my legs


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

Are you people really this insecure ?


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

I'm not  I just started getting in shape a few days ago. I'm glad I can track my progress here. But next time I'll remember not to use such large pictures. Bettering oneself isn't a sign of insecurity (unless you have BDD, in which case you should see a therapist, not a dietician). Good luck everybody!


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

Sleeper92 said:


> Are you people really this insecure ?


How is wanting to improve your body insecure? There's is no need to be upset .


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Sleeper92 said:


> Are you people really this insecure ?


brb im insecure because i'm improving my self being.. mentally and physically

brb improving my social life

brb gonna cry to the corner now

brb brb


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

^ lol Excellent.


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

3 days until it starts


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

niacin said:


> I'm not  I just started getting in shape a few days ago. I'm glad I can track my progress here. But next time I'll remember not to use such large pictures. Bettering oneself isn't a sign of insecurity (unless you have BDD, in which case you should see a therapist, not a dietician). Good luck everybody!


pictures are fine.
some people just enjoy kicking kittens around the house.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

whoishe said:


> 3 days until it starts


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Sounds good, what happened to the other one? I'm always looking to get into better shape


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Do it, JDSC.
Needs more people!








I'd join but I always keep all of my goals to myself. I always achieve them when I keep them personal.

C'mon folks. Somebody must want to give this a go. It's great for boosting self-esteem. I know this feel.

EDIT: And in fairness the people already in this are in shape as it is. It'd be great to see more people that want to get in shape. *Judgement free zone in here!*


----------



## Freeliss (Jun 12, 2010)

Really pumped!!! Don't know if ill win because im sure there are lots of dedicated people here but just by trying makes me feel a lot better and really inspired!!


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Freeliss said:


> Really pumped!!! Don't know if ill win because im sure there are lots of dedicated people here but just by trying makes me feel a lot better and really inspired!!


I don't see why you couldn't. You sound just as motivated as anyone  I'm cheering you on!


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

My body is ready.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

x


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

ryobi said:


> http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/t...otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/


Good luck ryobi. Fair play to you! :high5


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Jollygoggles


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

niacin said:


> Height: 5'5
> Weight: 116 lbs
> Gender: Female
> Stat Date: July 16th 2012
> ...


Please show me a picture of your face


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

So 12 week competition... sounds great! Good motivation 

I'm 5' 10"
158 lbs
bodyfat: ~15%

Currently weak as hell cause I just recovered from a leg injury so I'm tryna cut down on the bodyfat and gain some damn muscle! LET'S DO THIS!

(will add pic later)


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll add my stats atm so here goes

5'7 

Weight: 169

Bodyfat : 16 %



Goal: 

Weight : Not sure since it might go anywhere from 155 to 165 ( more focused on bodyfat more than anything )

Bodyfat : 12-13 % 

In summary Ima just try and maintain as much muscle as i can while im losing the bodyfat.

Will post pics up later good luck everyone!


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

5'11"
Male
255 pounds

My goals are to lose 30 pounds. I would like to lose 55 pounds, but realistically, in the time alloted, 30 pounds is resonable. Other than that, I want to do exercises I haven't done, work on symmetry, and athletic ability.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> Please show me a picture of your face


haha I can't, then it wouldn't be anonymous. But I will take that as a compliment X)


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Looking to add about 15 pounds of muscle in 3 months. Just upgraded my dumbbell too to help me achieve that.


----------



## Freeliss (Jun 12, 2010)

**



niacin said:


> I don't see why you couldn't. You sound just as motivated as anyone  I'm cheering you on!


Thanks!!!! i will def try very hard:blank

are you in?


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

x


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

Sleeper92 said:


> Are you people really this insecure ?


I haven't posted any pics but one showing off body transformation isn't a sign of insecurity a lot of times. Anyways isn't showing the results of a healthy lifestyle a good thing?


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

Best I could do. Don't feel much different after 3 months. Obviously got stronger and legs looks a lot bigger.


----------

